# Lee’s workout log



## Leeshaun888 (Jun 27, 2022)

Todays workout be like water-arm day
Triceps push down 100lbs 10-20reps
Reverse tricep push down 80lbs 10-20reps
Overhead triceps press 95lbs 8-10 reps
Dips with 45lbs weight 10-15

Biceps curls 80lbs 10-12 reps
Hammer curls 60lbs 10-15 reps 

Forearm curls  45lbs 10-20 reps


----------



## Leeshaun888 (Jun 29, 2022)

Progress of the day!


----------



## TomJ (Jun 29, 2022)

Looking good for the summer man

Sent from my SM-G996U using Tapatalk


----------



## Leeshaun888 (Jun 30, 2022)

Today I woke up and I did not want to deal with life…but I had to reach down deep to get me through this morning. Today was shoulder,tricep,bicep day!! Today is about if it is encourage, the be encouraging, if it’s given then give generously. If it’s teaching then teach.


----------



## CJ (Jul 1, 2022)

Leeshaun888 said:


> Today I woke up and I did not want to deal with life…but I had to reach down deep to get me through this morning. Today was shoulder,tricep,bicep day!! Today is about if it is encourage, the be encouraging, if it’s given then give generously. If it’s teaching then teach.


Your hands are scary looking. 😳


----------



## Leeshaun888 (Jul 1, 2022)

CJ said:


> Your hands are scary looking. 😳


Lmao 🤣 it’s my sausage fingers @CJ


----------



## CJ (Jul 1, 2022)

Leeshaun888 said:


> Lmao 🤣 it’s my sausage fingers @CJ


I thought it was a comic book monster at first. 🤣


----------



## Leeshaun888 (Jul 1, 2022)

CJ said:


> I thought it was a comic book monster at first. 🤣


Lol omg just super Lee here


----------



## Leeshaun888 (Jul 1, 2022)




----------



## Leeshaun888 (Jul 1, 2022)

Tricep day 💪


----------



## Signsin1 (Jul 1, 2022)

Lee, did I read that you are 60 now in your other thread?


----------



## PZT (Jul 1, 2022)

Signsin1 said:


> Lee, did I read that you are 60 now in your other thread?


I’ll fkin report him if he is


----------



## Leeshaun888 (Jul 1, 2022)

Signsin1 said:


> Lee, did I read that you are 60 now in your other thread?


Yes I am


----------



## Leeshaun888 (Jul 1, 2022)

PZT said:


> I’ll fkin report him if he is


For what being 60?


----------



## PZT (Jul 1, 2022)

Leeshaun888 said:


> For what being 60?


Yea fkin reported


----------



## PZT (Jul 1, 2022)

Report: Too jacked for 60


----------



## CJ (Jul 1, 2022)

PZT said:


> Report: Too jacked for 60


I've warned him. It's not allowed, he's embarrassing the younger members.


----------



## Leeshaun888 (Jul 1, 2022)

CJ said:


> I've warned him. It's not allowed, he's embarrassing the younger members.


I’m sorry for being a 60 year old….cj!


----------



## Leeshaun888 (Jul 1, 2022)

PZT said:


> Report: Too jacked for 60


What!!!


----------



## Leeshaun888 (Jul 1, 2022)

I guess it’s a crime now for my age


----------



## CJ (Jul 1, 2022)

Leeshaun888 said:


> I guess it’s a crime now for my age


Criminal mischief


----------



## hard_gains (Jul 1, 2022)

CJ said:


> I've warned him. It's not allowed, he's embarrassing the younger members.


How I feel every time an old timer is more jacked then me.


----------



## Leeshaun888 (Jul 1, 2022)

hard_gains said:


> How I feel every time an old timer is more jacked then me.
> View attachment 24152


Omg lol 😂 I train people on the side too and give them healthy meal prep information


----------



## Leeshaun888 (Jul 1, 2022)

My client been working on for months with eating for her movie career


----------



## Signsin1 (Jul 1, 2022)

Leeshaun888 said:


> I’m sorry for being a 60 year old….cj!


I was asking, because damn man you look great brotha..keep kicking ass man.. better looking than 99.99% of anyone in there 20s-50s


----------



## Signsin1 (Jul 1, 2022)

Leeshaun888 said:


> I guess it’s a crime now for my age


Dont take to much shit here seriously...people like busting balls for fun...sometimes thats thier way of complementing you..


----------



## PZT (Jul 1, 2022)

Leeshaun888 said:


> I guess it’s a crime now for my age


Yes, I mean your basically fat shaming me sir


----------



## Leeshaun888 (Jul 1, 2022)

Signsin1 said:


> I was asking, because damn man you look great brotha..keep kicking ass man.. better looking than 99.99% of anyone in there 20s-50s


Lol I am not used to having my balls busted! But thank you I just want to look my best until the day I die!


----------



## Leeshaun888 (Jul 1, 2022)

Signsin1 said:


> Dont take to much shit here seriously...people like busting balls for fun...sometimes thats thier way of complementing you..


Thank you I won’t take it seriously!


----------



## Leeshaun888 (Jul 1, 2022)

PZT said:


> Yes, I mean your basically fat shaming me sir


I fat shame everyone who can’t “do you even lift bro.” Haha!


----------



## Yano (Jul 1, 2022)

Ol timers can bring it ,,, one of the funniest things on you tube when I found it to me was this guy ,,, John Beastmode ,,, aka , the slayer guy






I thought this was a kid until i did some research ,, this guy is 67 haaahaahah





__





						John Metcalfe (@john.beastmode) • Instagram photos and videos
					






					www.instagram.com


----------



## CJ (Jul 1, 2022)

Leeshaun888 said:


> Lol I am not used to having my balls busted! But thank you I just want to look my best until the day I die!


Well you're doing a great job so far!!! 🤩🤩🤩


----------



## PZT (Jul 1, 2022)

Leeshaun888 said:


> I fat shame everyone who can’t “do you even lift bro.” Haha!


No idea what your saying so I’ll just be offended


----------



## Leeshaun888 (Jul 1, 2022)

Yano said:


> Ol timers can bring it ,,, one of the funniest things on you tube when I found it to me was this guy ,,, John Beastmode ,,, aka , the slayer guy
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Old guys just do it better!


----------



## Leeshaun888 (Jul 1, 2022)

PZT said:


> No idea what your saying so I’ll just be offended


Lol just be offended 😍


----------



## Leeshaun888 (Jul 1, 2022)

@CJ someones got to make the young ones look bad 💁🏻‍♂️


----------



## Leeshaun888 (Jul 2, 2022)




----------



## Leeshaun888 (Jul 2, 2022)

well I have fucked up my finger by smashing it between plates 😫


----------



## CJ (Jul 2, 2022)

Leeshaun888 said:


> View attachment 24182


That looks painful. Sorry amigo.


----------



## Leeshaun888 (Jul 2, 2022)

CJ said:


> That looks painful. Sorry amigo.


Well I need to take a few days off from lifting 🥶


----------



## CJ (Jul 2, 2022)

Leeshaun888 said:


> Well I need to take a few days off from lifting 🥶


Ummmm, leg days!!!!!  😁


----------



## Yano (Jul 2, 2022)

Happens to the best of us haahahaha , some where on my log a few months back is a toe I fucking smashed with a 35. 

Hope ya heal up fast !


----------



## Leeshaun888 (Jul 2, 2022)

CJ said:


> Ummmm, leg days!!!!!  😁


Aahhhh true but still have to load the plates! Well there is always super glue


----------



## Leeshaun888 (Jul 2, 2022)

Yano said:


> Happens to the best of us haahahaha , some where on my log a few months back is a toe I fucking smashed with a 35.
> 
> Hope ya heal up fast !


Owwwww Yano!


----------



## Leeshaun888 (Jul 5, 2022)

Hope everyone’s 4th was great! My finger hurts like a bitch! I got to make some good smoked ribs and watched the fireworks.


----------



## Leeshaun888 (Jul 5, 2022)

My finally product brothers! Lees special ribs!


----------



## Leeshaun888 (Jul 7, 2022)

Abs are made in the kitchen with good clean eating and consistency. Finger back all glue together! But hey! Watch this old guy show up all the young dudes!


----------



## PZT (Jul 7, 2022)

Leeshaun888 said:


> View attachment 24333
> 
> 
> 
> ...


If my ole lady fks you we are gonna fight


----------



## Leeshaun888 (Jul 7, 2022)

PZT said:


> If my ole lady fks you we are gonna fight


Lmao 🤣 don’t worry not interested in anyone else’s girl


----------



## CJ (Jul 7, 2022)

Leeshaun888 said:


> Lmao 🤣 don’t worry not interested in anyone else’s girl


I'd be willing to trade mine for those ribs you cooked up!!! 🤗🤗🤗


----------



## Leeshaun888 (Jul 7, 2022)

CJ said:


> I'd be willing to trade mine for those ribs you cooked up!!! 🤗🤗🤗


😂 omg what are you going to do if those ribs are gone lmao!


----------



## CJ (Jul 7, 2022)

Leeshaun888 said:


> 😂 omg what are you going to do if those ribs are gone lmao!


Deal's off then!!!  😤


----------



## PZT (Jul 7, 2022)

Leeshaun888 said:


> Lmao 🤣 don’t worry not interested in anyone else’s girl


I’ll trade mine for an I O U for Vienna wennies


----------



## Leeshaun888 (Jul 7, 2022)

PZT said:


> I’ll trade mine for an I O U for Vienna wennies


Omg lmao 🤣


----------



## Leeshaun888 (Jul 7, 2022)

CJ said:


> Deal's off then!!!  😤


I’ll just have to make you another rack


----------



## Leeshaun888 (Jul 7, 2022)

Which side will you choose? Superman or Batman? Last nights leg workout was a blast! Reverse deadlifts and doing deadlifts as a superset. Got to teach some kids on the positioning of the bar.


----------



## PZT (Jul 7, 2022)

Super man due to your hands looking bigger which means chicks may think you have a bigger Pee Pee than we know you do


----------



## Leeshaun888 (Jul 7, 2022)

PZT said:


> Super man due to your hands looking bigger which means chicks may think you have a bigger Pee Pee than we know you do


Lol 😂 broooooo stop with my sausage fingers


----------



## Leeshaun888 (Jul 8, 2022)

Todays lesson by Lee 
pic taken after my
post-workout meal (double shot of beef broccoli with brown
rice from #pandaexpress ®) had a great shoulders, traps, #workthroughthepain


----------



## Leeshaun888 (Jul 13, 2022)

Took a break went out of the country. Now back at the gym from the vacation and needing to decompress…💪 positive action means positive affirmations. 
Traps improvement credit goes to seated DB
shrugs just heavy enough to get that stretch at the bottom
and biceps improvement due to seated curls (regular and
hammer) and double DB preacher's curl brought out them
peaks btw why seated vs. standing? You can't cheat 💁🏼‍♀🙏


----------



## Bomb10shell (Jul 13, 2022)

Leeshaun888 said:


> btw why seated vs. standing? You can't cheat 💁🏼‍♀🙏



Well, guess I'll be swapping standing out for seated... looking incredible man!


----------



## Leeshaun888 (Jul 13, 2022)

Bomb10shell said:


> Well, guess I'll be swapping standing out for seated... looking incredible man!


Thank you 🙏


----------



## Leeshaun888 (Jul 13, 2022)

This is where the walls gave way
This is demolition day..
All the debris and all this dust
What is left of what once was
Sorting through what goes and what should stay..
This is the unmaking
The beauty in the breaking
Had to lose myself
To find out who you are
Before each beginning
There must be an ending
Sitting in the rubble
I can see the stars
This is the unmaking Only when we are broken we are
whole


----------

